
Federal Reserve: Facebook Libra “cannot go forward” without addressing concerns - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/7825/fed-chairman-facebooks-libra-cannot-go-forward-without-addressing-serious-concerns
======
HipGeeks
Powell is caving into pressure from Maxine Waters - the wimp.

------
slappyjoe
Golly, I wonder why all governments hate this thing.

------
pretfood
Fuck the regulators, build a brand new economy!

